# topspec calmer?? good or bad?



## blackhorse37 (1 February 2011)

Has anyone had experience with using Topspec calmer? Would love to hear your feedback as im soooo confused!!


----------



## Achinghips (1 February 2011)

v good indeed - best one for my mare, (as was mollichop calmer if you want your money to go further,which is a chaff I just added to her speedibeet)


----------



## cookster1975 (1 February 2011)

I've not tried the topspec but have tried LOTS of others.  Am currently using NAF magic calmer (the liquid version).  It's brilliant, I've had my horse on it for 6 months now and it's the only one that's had a noticeable effect.


----------



## chestercharlie (1 February 2011)

I have just started using it since Saturday, results are fairly immediate in my boys case.  For the last few months he has been quite simply "off his head"!!! - he is definately even after a few days on it, listening and lost some of the stupid antics!!


----------



## mulledwhine (1 February 2011)

Achinghips said:



			v good indeed - best one for my mare, (as was mollichop calmer if you want your money to go further,which is a chaff I just added to her speedibeet)

Click to expand...

New pony was on that at his last home, do you have a number so I can find out my nearest stockist, I am having to suck it and see feed at the minute xx

Would you mind pm'ing as am dues to log off soon


----------



## Wagtail (1 February 2011)

My new boy was jumping out of his skin anxious all the time. I couldn't tack him up and even leading him anywhere was dangerous as he would explode and shoot backwards and rear. I began to wonder what I had bought! He was calm as anything when I tried him, but I must admit when I turned up to pick him up he was a bit manic. Anyway, in desperation I tried top spec calmer and within two hours he was a changed horse! He is wonderful and I am now so pleased I bought him. He's been on it for 3 months now (I daren't take him off it). He only needs a third ofthe recommended dose. He wouldn't eat it when I put the full dose in but he didn't need it anyway.

I think it only works on horses that are genuinely anxious though and not just on their toes and naughty.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (1 February 2011)

It made my mare go nuts.....but another horse on my yard liked it so its a try and see with calmers. at the mo she is on global herbs super calm is really liking it.

xxx


----------

